# My Time Share is During World Cup - Resort Offer



## stonebroke (Dec 3, 2009)

I received a letter yesterday  from First Resorts (the manager of my resort).  The letter gives some history and tells how Match Even Services Ltd.  "has been appointed by FIFA on an exclusive basis to secure accommodations for those wishing to attend the 2010 World Cup."  I found this using a serach (http://touroperator.match-ag.com/) 
My week falls in the period that the World Cup will be held.   They are making the following offer:
 MATCH will pay the 2010 levy directly to the resort on Dec 31.
MATCH will pay two further amounts, both equal to the value of the levy, directly to the resort.  The first payment will be made Feb 28 and the second 15 days after the utilization of the timeshare interest.

The resort will deduct their rental administration fee (25 percent) plus VAT.  The balance will be credited to my levy (maintenance fee)   or I can request transfer to a bank account of my choice (not sure if I can transfer to US bank though).

I have been thinking of renting it ever since I heard about the world cup being in South Africa and when I realized my week 28 falls within that time period.

I am inclined to do it and have signed the papers and will scan them and email tomorrow...but wanted some thoughts from other Tuggers.

(I know First Resorts is not generally well thought of here) 
I would get my 2010 levy paid. Plus even if they take 25 percent off of two more payments equal to the levy i might get another year plus a half paid.

Thoughts?


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, great news for you!  I don't know which rental sites would work best for the target audience, but I'd sure be tempted to check it out. 

I mean, 2.5? levies (if I understood correctly) isn't much for what may well be worth $2k USD (wild guess--comparing to peak times over holidays).  Again, I don't know how much these could bring, and it may well be worth the hassle for you personally to take what you can get.  I'd probably probe the World Cup site and follow a string to rental rates before making a decision.

Which resort is this?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 4, 2009)

*Resort is Port Alfred Sands*

The resort is the Port Alfred Sands.  The week stay appears to start the weekend of the World Cup Finals.   Avoiding the hassle is certainly the reason I think I am going to do it.   MF were around 350 US last time I paid them...of course that has varied with the strength of the dollar.


----------

